# 'Hundreds' going abroad for IVF



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8124010.stm

/links


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yep - thats me - I went to America and I'm really glad I did.

I found the care was amazing, the treatment was better - and I got a 100% money back guarantee.

I'd like to see this in the UK - but it's unlikely!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes maybe if the clinics here all pulled their fingers out and started charging reasonable prices then we'd all be happy to be treated here. I havent been abroad (yet) but would consider it.


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I am considering going abroad as in the UK its just so expensive. I heard on my local radio station today that the NHS is only highlighting this as its apparently costing them too much due to mutiple births.

I think they should then more people free cycles here to control is. ARGHH it makes me so angry!!

xx


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

I went abroad as I did not want a long wait for egg donation and success rates were far superior to UK. 

Jane


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

To me reports like these just miss the point. We're just back in 'don't dring the water' territory' and fear of other countries, considering them much inferiro to the UK, where clearly, people can do no wrong. 

People from countries like Germany will go abroad because of restrictions placed on fertility treatment following the eugenics experiments of the Nazis. That what they mean about ' regulations' there. Italy also bounces back and forward between being reasonable and unreasonable.  I went abroad because I was told waiting lists in the Uk for donor eggs were around 9 years. I have been on the Listers waiting list for almost  years now and have heard nothing. I did not go to have donor anonymity, something which is always portrayed in the media.

The key point being missed is that the general experience of people going to clinics abroad is that the service and quality standards are much higher than the UK, and that you get value for money. I have been to three privately run clinics in the UK and none of the standards match up to either IVI or ISIDA for service. The care at ISIDA was superb at all times. The hospital was spanking clean. The UK ones weren't, frankly despite being in the private sector and taking huge sums of money off me. In addition ISIDA were the first clinic to correctly diagnose and treat the problem that was preventing me conceiving, ie low blood flow to the uterus.

In the UK my ET was carried out(usually painfully)  by a nurse in jeans and sneakers and I was out in 5 minutes. In both Spain and Kiev I had a team of doctors, the transfer took place under sterile conditions, and one hours enforced bed rest afterwards. I would bet anything that this added care had a positive outcome on the treatment.  And thats why I would probably choose to go abroad for any other medical treatment I may need - for the expertise, service, cleanliness, and generally better results. And of course there isn't so much mrsa outside of the UK!

roze.


----------



## Upsy Daisy (Jul 1, 2009)

Going abroad for IVF was the best decision I ever made.  The clinic was spotless, the staff were amazing and the equipment was state of the art. The experience was so wonderful it hardly felt as if I was having IVF.  At my London clinic the staff were good but I felt like I was on a conveyor belt.  I was made to wait hours for scans and appointments (sometimes standing up), charged hundreds of pounds for one minute scans on antique equipment and had to get changed for EC and ET in what can only be described as a coat cupboard.  I found the whole experience stressful and very draining, especially on the pocket.  I wouldn't hesitate to travel abroad for any further treatment and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

There has been a fair few articles in different places recently including Miriam bloody Stoppard. Its makes me so cross. They bang on about no regulation abroad as if we're so incredibly superior over here. Not in my experience we're not...........

Many clincis abroad do have their own regaulations - of course they do. Just not the same as ours and that seems to be a good thing in my opinion.

I had 2 treatments here and 2 treatments in Czech republic and the experiences simply didn't compare in anyway.
Agree about the spotless clinics too. I never needed antibiotics or thrush treatment after anything when abroad. I always need them over here - whenever I have anything done.

My consultant over there was available whenever I needed him, he also 'e' mailed in my first Trimester to see if I was feeling better with my Hyperemisis. I don't even get to see my superior consultant over here and have to write to him all the time asking for things to be explained. I'm still waiting for LWC to call me back with an appt. Mind you I think its been 2 years now so they must be quite popular    . 

LL xxx
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

LL the article by Miriam Stoppard made me really furious!   There was not one scrap of research or evidence
to back up her claims. It was completely lazy journalism - a whole article, for which she was no doubt paid handsomely,
that merely peddled second-hand rumours and rubbish!
           
Glad I have got that of my chest! 
Candee
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It was rubbish wasn't it? Only bought the flipping paper because somebody text to say there was something in it about treatment abroad. You're right - very lazy indeed. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

